# Best sounding exhaust



## cozzimoto1 (Mar 20, 2011)

Ok, so im wondering what would be the best sounding exhaust for a 1997 gti vr6 mk3, i love backfire so i would like to also know what kind of exhaust would backfire. If anyone knows i would appreciate your help. thanks


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

get a fart cannon


----------



## cozzimoto1 (Mar 20, 2011)

hahaha noo mann, i mean like foreal, i dont wanna go out and buy a 30 dollar fart cannon from pep boys


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Mishimoto makes a pretty sick exhaust for the MKIII.

I think Jesse ran it on his Jetta before he died.


----------



## cozzimoto1 (Mar 20, 2011)

sweet man thanks i'll have to check it out


----------



## LiveToRide08 (Oct 5, 2010)

Mishimoto exhaust is what jesse ran that exhaust is awsome man check it out:thumbup::thumbup: 

:beer::beer:


----------



## cozzimoto1 (Mar 20, 2011)

sweet man thanks! appreciate the help


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

Oh the humanity!


----------



## scott_0 (Dec 22, 2010)

same exhaust he was running when he lost to the 2k :facepalm:


----------



## cozzimoto1 (Mar 20, 2011)

im sorry but whos jesse im new to this website and everything


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

He hung out with Torretto and O'Conner before his death...


----------



## cozzimoto1 (Mar 20, 2011)

damn how'd he die?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

cozzimoto1 said:


> damn how'd he die?


 Long story, but he never narc'd on nobody.


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

This thread delivers!:thumbup:


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

I thought he ran when he lost at racewars, and they caught up with him and got even and shot him.. Maybe i'm mistaken...


----------



## subliminalmk1 (Apr 3, 2008)

jessies car was a 2.0 though


----------



## subliminalmk1 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## scott_0 (Dec 22, 2010)

cozzimoto1 said:


> damn how'd he die?


shot up by a gang of street racing Asians  I feel bad for him because he had ADD and his dad was in jail


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

scott_0 said:


> shot up by a gang of street racing Asians  I feel bad for him because *he had ADD *and his dad was in jail


 Yes... that... sh!t... There is something about motors that always calms him down, you know?


----------



## kalaURU (Jan 10, 2010)

LMFAO


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

scott_0 said:


> shot up by a gang of street racing Asians  I feel bad for him because he had ADD and his dad was in jail


 What do you expect? Fool was racing a Honda 2000


----------



## scott_0 (Dec 22, 2010)

he was a mad scientist when it came to wrenching on Torretto's **** though


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

I also heard he had pretty good connections with overnighting parts from Japan


----------



## subliminalmk1 (Apr 3, 2008)

jthomp said:


> Yes... that... sh!t... There is something about motors that always calms him down, you know?


 Yeah.. people thought he should be going to M.I.t or something.


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

When he rides, he's golden!


----------



## cozzimoto1 (Mar 20, 2011)

hahahah im so fruckin confused


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

cozzimoto1 said:


> hahahah im so fruckin confused


 Don't be. Just hang out at Harry's shop... You'll learn all you need to in a heartbeat... Just make sure to "watch your back"


----------



## scott_0 (Dec 22, 2010)

MattWayMK5 said:


> What do you expect? Fool was racing a Honda 2000


nah dude, he could have taken that 2000 if he just visualized the win like he was told :facepalm:


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

scott_0 said:


> nah dude, he could have taken that 2000 if he just visualized the win like he was told :facepalm:


 he never had him. nor did he have his own automobile...


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## guilford32 (Jun 22, 2008)

hahaha ohh man this thread is awesome.


----------



## tonyh215 (Jan 20, 2008)

Folgers makes a great exhaust as well... but remember, it's not how you stand by your car, its how you race your car...


----------



## cozzimoto1 (Mar 20, 2011)

oh yea man i know that, i dont like to beat on it, its completley stock right now, just got it 2 days ago.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

:banghead:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

tonyh215 said:


> but remember, it's not how you stand by your car, its how you race your car...


 Ask any racer, any real racer. It doesn't matter if you win by an inch or a mile, winning's winning.


----------



## tonyh215 (Jan 20, 2008)

PSU said:


> Ask any racer, any real racer. It doesn't matter if you win by an inch or a mile, winning's winning.


 
but dude I almost had you


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

I'll tell you what... That Mia chick at the sammich shop down the corner was pretty hawt...


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

jthomp said:


> I'll tell you what... That Mia chick at the sammich shop down the corner was pretty hawt...


 The tuna is terrible there though


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

MattWayMK5 said:


> The tuna is terrible there though


 No one goes there for the tuna. :facepalm:


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

Why don't you try Fat Burger from now on? You can get yourself a cheese and fries for 2.95...


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

tonyh215 said:


> but dude I almost had you


 Almost had me?! You never had me. You never had your car.


----------



## cozzimoto1 (Mar 20, 2011)

lol wtf happend to my thread? i was asking for help for an exhaust:what::what:


----------



## tonyh215 (Jan 20, 2008)

cozzimoto1 said:


> lol wtf happend to my thread? i was asking for help for an exhaust:what::what:


 
dude, Folgers... /thread


----------



## BradR3211 (Dec 6, 2006)

You work at Harry's, right?.. 
Ya!?!? 
Well you were just fired!!!!!!:laugh:


----------



## guilford32 (Jun 22, 2008)

Too soon Jr.....


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

cozzimoto1 said:


> lol wtf happend to my thread? i was asking for help for an exhaust:what::what:


 When you figure it out you will laugh. Which exhaust are you going with?


----------



## subliminalmk1 (Apr 3, 2008)

PSU said:


> Almost had me?! You never had me. You never had your car.


 Granny shiftin' not double clutchin' like you should. You're lucky that hundred shot of NOS didn't blow the welds on the intake! You almost had me?


----------



## subliminalmk1 (Apr 3, 2008)

cozzimoto1 said:


> lol wtf happend to my thread? i was asking for help for an exhaust:what::what:


 Well i heard hectors gonna be running 3 honda civics with spoon engines and NOS. With moteg systems exhaust. Maybe you should look into those?


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

subliminalmk1 said:


> Granny shiftin' not double clutchin' like you should. You're lucky that hundred shot of NOS didn't blow the welds on the intake! You almost had me?


 
From another 4G63 forum post, him and the mad scientist have to go rip apart the block... and replace the piston rings that got fried...


----------



## cozzimoto1 (Mar 20, 2011)

tits


----------



## Zmacs (Jul 18, 2009)

More than you can afford, pal. Volkswagen.


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

Techtonics. End of Story


----------



## cozzimoto1 (Mar 20, 2011)

im thinking of a magnaflow


----------



## JRR1.8t (Mar 30, 2011)

lmao this thread is awesome opcorn:


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

What was that dude's name he used to run around town with? I can't for the life of me remember, but it was your typical white boy name.. "Brian" something...


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

jthomp said:


> What was that dude's name he used to run around town with? I can't for the life of me remember, but it was your typical white boy name.. "Brian" something...


Brian Earl Spilner? Didn't he do two years in juvie for boostin cars out in Tuscon?


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

MattWayMK5 said:


> Brian Earl Spilner? Didn't he do two years in juvie for boostin cars out in Tuscon?


Huh... I always thought he was a wheel man... Maybe it's not the same guy...


----------



## Z WildMan (Nov 3, 2010)

OMG! this thread is EPIC! lmao...


----------



## screaminjesusvr6 (Mar 24, 2011)

2.5 pipe and a coffee can....you'll sound just like a honda:thumbup: :banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

I personally prefer the exhausts that sound like 2 15yr old down syndrome boys trying to whistle happy birthday...........I have faith in you, but this isn't a junkyard, this is a garage :thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## cozzimoto1 (Mar 20, 2011)

hahah thanks guys i'll have to check out the coffe can exhaust  and why is this thread awesome?


----------



## tonyh215 (Jan 20, 2008)

cozzimoto1 said:


> hahah thanks guys i'll have to check out the coffe can exhaust  and why is this thread awesome?


because you da man! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

cozzimoto1 said:


> hahah thanks guys i'll have to check out the coffe can exhaust  and why is this thread awesome?


Because you my kind sir are cooler than the flip side of my pillow yea dude. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## screaminjesusvr6 (Mar 24, 2011)

cozzimoto1 said:


> hahah thanks guys i'll have to check out the coffe can exhaust  and why is this thread awesome?


Bc next to you....we all dont seem like a group of downs syndrome kids in a room full of bouncy balls......even our stupid questions:laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

lmfao great thread


----------



## Jh0104 (Jul 15, 2010)

I live my life a quarter mile at a time. Nothing else matters: not the mortgage, not the store, not my team and all their bull****. For those ten seconds or less, I'm free.


----------



## cozzimoto1 (Mar 20, 2011)

testicles:wave::wave:


----------



## vdub2110 (Jul 27, 2007)

:laugh: WINNING!!!


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

ROFL!!!! This thread is one of the most hilarious threads I've come across on Vortex. :laugh::thumbup: 


"More than you can afford pal, Volkswagen." I LMAO at that one!


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

Did Hector ever get his order? I know he ordered from Harry's, not sure if it ever came through?

EDIT: This is only on the 3rd page? Wow, Vortex is slipping!


----------



## VR6lover27 (May 16, 2009)

opcorn: this is very entertaining


----------



## ToeBall (May 30, 2010)

jthomp said:


> Did Hector ever get his order? I know he ordered from Harry's, not sure if it ever came through?


I don't know that he did. Shame too, since he paid cash.


----------



## Dr. Hank McCoy (Jun 10, 2003)

I don't even have enough $$$ to pay for my OWN SHRIMP!!!! :banghead:


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

I got your shrimp :heart:


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

PSU said:


> Almost had me?! You never had me. You never had your car.


you had me at hello.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

Take it upstairs Einstien! You can't detail a car with the cover on. Can't even get that right.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

cozzimoto1 said:


> im thinking of a magnaflow


I was going to get magnaflow but I had a business deal that went sour. Plus I made the mistake of sleeping with his sister.


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

Monicaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NastyJettaNza (Mar 14, 2002)

Does this have to be overnighted from Japan?


----------



## Dr. Hank McCoy (Jun 10, 2003)

Binary Star said:


> I got your shrimp :heart:


Makes me feel better! :thumbup:

since 

SWAT came into my house! Disrespected my whole family!!!


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

cozzimoto1 said:


> im thinking of a magnaflow


So did you get the Magnaflow exhaust? ...whatcha runnin under the hood? 
You're gonna make me find out the hard way? You're brave! You're brave. 
They call me Hector. Got a last name too, but I can't pronounce it.


----------



## OGSDUB (Jan 29, 2007)

Take it upstairs Einstien! You can't detail a car with the cover on


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

If you can't find the right tool in this garage Mr. Arizona, you don't belong near a car.


----------



## cozzimoto1 (Mar 20, 2011)

i ripped off my dick and im curently using as an intake on my vr6........ IT SOUNDES JIZZ TASTIC


----------



## pio.jimmy (Feb 16, 2011)

^...........


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

cozzimoto1 said:


> i ripped off my dick and im curently using as an intake on my vr6........ IT SOUNDES JIZZ TASTIC


 OK... :laugh: Sooo... did you end up with the Magnaflow? You know what? The VR6 will decimate all, after, you put about fifteen grand in it or more. If we have to, overnight parts from Japan.


----------



## OverSquare (Mar 26, 2007)

everything was cool until brian went native.


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

OverSquare said:


> everything was cool until brian went native.


I think the sister's clouding his judgement.


----------



## Chrom0sexual (Sep 22, 2009)

goosler said:


> Monicaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Yo PAT! Why'd you bring the busta here?


----------



## TurboGolfCart (Jan 12, 2007)

Chrom0sexual said:


> Yo PAT! Why'd you bring the busta here?





goosler said:


> Because the busta kept me out of handcuffs, he didn't just run back to the fort, the busta brought me back


Well played goosler!


----------



## Fleischwagen (Oct 22, 2006)

You should swap an SR20 in there, but I hear the pull a premium one week before race wars :thumbdown:


----------



## OverSquare (Mar 26, 2007)

*NOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ToeBall (May 30, 2010)

OverSquare said:


> *NOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Two of the big ones...


----------



## pGLi (Apr 28, 2009)

Streets closed, pizza boy... find another way home


----------



## Hammersmith (Feb 26, 2005)

opcorn:


----------



## cozzimoto1 (Mar 20, 2011)

alright my decison has been made,im gonna get a magnaflow catback


----------



## TurboGolfCart (Jan 12, 2007)

cozzimoto1 said:


> alright my decison has been made,im gonna get a magnaflow catback


Order it from the Racer's Edge, ask for Brian.. I hear white boys like him work fast.


----------



## MachineOp03 (Feb 8, 2006)

cozzimoto1 said:


> alright my decison has been made,im gonna get a magnaflow catback


You can have any brew you want as long as its a corona!!!


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

I heard Motec exhaust is the shizz:thumbup:


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

That s2k Jesse raced had 100k under the hood. You hit the NOS too soon Jesse, too soon.


----------



## NastyJettaNza (Mar 14, 2002)

Every day for the last three weeks you've been coming in here and you've been asking me how the tuna is. Now, it was crappy yesterday, it was crappy the day before and guess what? It hasn't changed.


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

i live my life a 1/4 mile at a time


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

I'll see you in the desert next month. Be ready to have your ass handed to you.


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

kroutbrner said:


> i live my life a 1/4 mile at a time


:thumbup: Me too bro... I know the feeling... Just like you, I live my life a quarter mile at a time. Nothing else matters... not the mortgage, not the store, not my team and all their bullshit. For those ten seconds or less, I'm free.


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

JimmyD said:


> :thumbup: Me too bro... I know the feeling... Just like you, I live my life a quarter mile at a time. Nothing else matters... not the mortgage, not the store, not my team and all their bullshit. For those ten seconds or less, I'm free.


wow. you are way too fast and furious for me :thumbup:


----------



## One_PunchMachineGun (Jan 11, 2010)

hahahaha:thumbup:


----------



## bodya2004 (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice wheels. Whatcha running under there? 
You're gonna make me find out the hard way? You're brave! You're brave. They call me Hector. Got a last name too, but I can't pronounce it.

uhh this is one of vortex finest!!!!:laugh:


----------



## Jh0104 (Jul 15, 2010)

Wait, you just can't climb in the ring with Ali 'cause you think you box! RIP Jesse!!!


----------



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)

Lol opcorn: Best thread.


----------



## turtle_vr6 (Mar 18, 2011)

hahaha this thread is full of WIN! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tornado_red_R32 (Feb 20, 2011)

cozzimoto1 said:


> i ripped off my dick and im curently using as an intake on my vr6........ IT SOUNDES JIZZ TASTIC


all i can say is........."by the time i was done i couldnt even lift my arm":laugh::what:

opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## GK1707 (Oct 20, 2009)

Jh0104 said:


> Wait, you just can't climb in the ring with Ali 'cause you think you box! RIP Jesse!!!


*points to Vince* He knows I can box...


----------



## whit_yo (Oct 6, 2010)

OP, did you ever figure out what they were talking about with the whole Jesse losing to the 2k thing?


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

"we use to race here back in the day. see those railroad tracks down there? there excatly a quarter mile away.... on green im going for it!!!"


----------



## ToeBall (May 30, 2010)

"That's not what I had in mind."
-Dom


----------



## Josh.Spenjet04 (Oct 7, 2010)

Spirit. Thank you. Thank you for providing us with the direct-port nitrous... uh... injection, four-core intercoolers, an' ball-bearing turbos, and... um... titanium valve springs. Thank you


----------



## shamelessmk2 (Sep 30, 2010)

[email protected] Why don't you girls just pack it up before I leave tread marks on your face?


----------



## vwfansince4 (Feb 25, 2007)

you're going to need more than that crotch-rocket


----------



## Jh0104 (Jul 15, 2010)

Josh.Spenjet04 said:


> Spirit. Thank you. Thank you for providing us with the direct-port nitrous... uh... injection, four-core intercoolers, an' ball-bearing turbos, and... um... titanium valve springs. Thank you


LOL!


----------



## hynt (Mar 25, 2006)

Look who it is! Old Coyotes 'R' Us!


----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

Came here from tumblr. 

Had to post for epicness.


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

Gunslinger7 said:


> Came here from tumblr.




I have faith in you, but this aint a junkyard, its a garage.


----------



## DubFriendly (Oct 18, 2011)

Hustlin said:


> I have faith in you, but this aint a junkyard, its a garage.[/
> -pop the hood
> -pop the hood?:sly:
> -pop the hood
> -2.0T, no ****!


----------



## Turkeywrap (Jun 27, 2011)

Gunslinger7 said:


> Came here from tumblr.
> 
> Had to post for epicness.


^ opcorn:


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

Gunslinger7 said:


> Came here from tumblr.
> 
> Had to post for epicness.


OMG ME TOO.

It's like we follow each other or something.


----------



## ethics (Sep 1, 2007)

lmao :laugh:


----------



## dirtythirty (Dec 9, 2009)

He was in my face :sly:


----------



## gti289 (Mar 20, 2005)

you can have any brew you want, as long as its a corona


----------



## DefendScience (Mar 13, 2011)

Hahah I thought you weren't hungry pumpkin.


----------



## Cooper323 (May 8, 2007)

Depending on what head you have, depends on what exhaust to get.

do you have the Gallo 12 or the Gallo 24?


----------



## Patfa38 (Aug 14, 2007)

Get your own damn popcorn! opcorn:


----------



## xtremebeastbeatr (Feb 24, 2008)

> kroutbrner That s2k Jesse raced had 100k under the hood. You hit the NOS too soon Jesse, too soon.


"Where's he going?!"
'Think he took it to the car wash...'

Epic thread lol.


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

Bull**** *******, no one likes the tuna here.


----------



## Whittle (Aug 23, 2010)

Magnaflow?

You won't ever drive her

She'll scare the **** out of you...


----------



## flatwhiteheap (Feb 15, 2008)

What did you put in that sandwich?


----------



## PJ65538 (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## whit_yo (Oct 6, 2010)

^never gets old


----------



## boostd12v (Jan 26, 2009)

All I know is PSU owes me a 10 second car. Better not be something I have to push across the finish line.


----------



## Blujett18T (May 14, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## stay blazed (Aug 2, 2011)

boostd12v said:


> All I know is PSU owes me a 10 second car. Better not be something I have to push across the finish line.


You could tow it?


----------



## DJ Swindle D (Apr 3, 2011)

boostd12v said:


> All I know is PSU owes me a 10 second car. Better not be something I have to push across the finish line.


or tow it *oh yeeee in the background*


----------



## boostd12v (Jan 26, 2009)

stay blazed said:


> You could tow it?





DJ Swindle D said:


> or tow it *oh yeeee in the background*


no that way won't work because we were suppose to roll together when he gets out of jail


----------



## mighty mouse miata (Apr 8, 2008)

make your own goddam popcorn!


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## Corifto (Dec 14, 2011)

Dom and I tried to save Jesse, we were all that kid had.


----------



## xXANCHORMONXx (Aug 29, 2010)

What are feeling, Lance... 40 weight? 50 weight?


----------



## RPF1 (Dec 23, 2009)

xXANCHORMONXx said:


> What are feeling, Lance... 40 weight? 50 weight?


40 Weight Sounds Nice :laugh:


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

*the buster kept me out of handcuffs.

*


----------



## Theis01 (Jul 18, 2009)

jthomp said:


> Don't be. Just hang out at Harry's shop... You'll learn all you need to in a heartbeat... Just make sure to "watch your back"


:laugh:I died laughing at this. Well played jthomp, well played


----------



## tojr1088 (Feb 25, 2009)

*FV-QR*

what is the world coming too.....this kid is getting a great welcoming lol


----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

i3rent said:


> OMG ME TOO.
> 
> It's like we follow each other or something.


Oh look who it is....

OLD COYOTES R US!


----------



## ayoitsstevo (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

oh my :facepalm:


----------



## Cooper323 (May 8, 2007)

sleepin gti said:


> oh my :facepalm:


sleepin gti, you look tired, why dont you come upstairs and give me a massage...(no ****)


----------



## ianmcc (Jan 31, 2011)

You guys aren't nice.
Damn street racers!


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

ianmcc said:


> You guys aren't nice.


This IS what nice looks like on vortex. If you were seeing mean, it would be locked already


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2010)

Why don't you ladies pack it up before I leave tread marks on your faces.


----------



## alpha_omega (Nov 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Streets closed, pizza man... find another way home


----------



## FI5H (Apr 13, 2010)

hustlin said:


> bull**** *******, no one likes the tuna here.



bull5hit tuna, noone likes the a55hole here!!


----------



## Aintxlovexgrand (Apr 16, 2011)

Eject-o-seato! cuzzzz


----------



## gtiguy12 (May 22, 2006)

The only way you are going to get your vr to shoot flames or pop is if your fuel map has a nasty hole in it.


----------



## ChippedGTI (Jun 26, 2010)

So you always have tears in your eyes when Dom drives off Mia?


----------



## ShotgunFacelift (Feb 24, 2007)

Why does the OP get to hold the cash? Because he's too slow to make away with the money, man.

We got a 187 in The VW Lounge. We're good to go. I repeat: GOOD TO GO!


----------



## xXANCHORMONXx (Aug 29, 2010)

Like I said, we hungry


----------



## P ARKUS (Nov 18, 2009)

I dont blame the kid...i'd get off on her surveilance photos too:laugh:


----------



## deadcamel (Nov 25, 2009)

2JZ Engine? No ****.

i have part of a hacked Techtonics . i have only the suitecase muffler from the borla system, it pops, and makes a nice noise. suggest going with a 42DD cat test pipe, and the techtonics stainless 2 muffler system with borlas...


----------



## slowjet1.8 (Jun 29, 2010)

how about mugen exhaust? opcorn:


----------



## liquidforce917 (Jul 21, 2008)

- You see, even the cops are Hollywood in Hollywood


----------



## Billburt (May 2, 2006)

you want time, buy the magazine...we don't have time


----------



## liquidforce917 (Jul 21, 2008)

liquidforce917 said:


> - You see, even the cops are Hollywood in Hollywood


"he's got nitrous oxide in his blood and a gas tank for a brain"


----------



## Billburt (May 2, 2006)

so much torque the chassis twisted coming off the line...


----------



## Cooper323 (May 8, 2007)

Borla? Ive never tried it, it scares the hell outta me.


----------



## alpha_omega (Nov 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Hey, I get off to her surveillance photos too...


----------



## E-RustBox'er (Jul 30, 2011)

Hahaha ..
Wonder where the TO went...:sly:

Hahaha 

Was Jesse's dad Jetta an "automatic-O" ...?


----------



## Fizzo20 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hahahah holy sh!t this thread is epic :laugh:opcorn:


----------



## Ajaxpowder (Oct 10, 2010)

Just make sure it has atleast one cat (see below)


----------



## ShotgunFacelift (Feb 24, 2007)

^^ At first I was like 
Then I read your signature and was like :laugh:


----------



## DrFrisker (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice shirt Bilkins


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

Nothing like classic vortex behavior in here. I hope the op enjoyed


----------



## Aintxlovexgrand (Apr 16, 2011)

Daaayymn where'd y'all confiscate these riimzzz from?!


----------



## ShotgunFacelift (Feb 24, 2007)

Aintxlovexgrand said:


> Daaayymn where'd y'all confiscate these riimzzz from?!


Pockets ain't empty cuhh.


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

Yo, Monica!
What's wrong *****a, you didn't win
**** you, then!


----------



## tesh0boy (Dec 7, 2009)

lmao!:thumbup:


----------



## nomadic.VW (Aug 16, 2011)

On the down low, anyone got the directions to race wars yet? PM me


----------



## Billburt (May 2, 2006)

nomadic.VW said:


> On the down low, anyone got the directions to race wars yet? PM me


I think if you take Dom out for lunch he'll slip you the directions on a piece of paper


Sent from stephen hawking using a black hole...


----------



## RPF1 (Dec 23, 2009)

Hustlin said:


> Bull**** *******, no one likes the tuna here.


----------



## Cooper323 (May 8, 2007)

Paul also LOVES his hair...

[


----------



## ShotgunFacelift (Feb 24, 2007)

Billburt said:


> I think if you take Dom out for lunch he'll slip you the directions on a piece of paper


...after he threatens you to slow your roll, you don't want to lose that meal ticket. It's all good though because I can buy my own damn shrimp.


----------



## Theis01 (Jul 18, 2009)

ShotgunFacelift said:


> ^^ At first I was like
> Then I read your signature and was like :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## DubFriendly (Oct 18, 2011)

you cant go to race wars if you are racing on hopes and dreams, but its ok jesse, the s2000 has 100 grand under his hood.


----------



## DubFriendly (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Vince what was that restaurant you wanted to take me to with the little...The little red candles? Yeah that place...what was it called? Cha Cha Cha Yeah _[turns to Brian]_ Well you can take me there.


----------



## ShotgunFacelift (Feb 24, 2007)

neu318 said:


> Vince what was that restaurant you wanted to take me to with the little...The little red candles? Yeah that place...what was it called? Cha Cha Cha Yeah _[turns to Brian]_ Well you can take me there.


With the picadillo?


----------



## fishy6493 (Dec 20, 2011)

hahahah !:laugh:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Beto,pasa la feria


----------



## Mattymcg112 (Aug 3, 2009)

It's been a year since I've even lurked Vortex, but logged in just to say this is an epic thread. Stay classy Vortex.


----------



## ShotgunFacelift (Feb 24, 2007)

neu318 said:


> Beto,pasa la feria, *holmes*


Come on, if you're going to quote at least do it right. I figured you would at least ninja-edit...


....don't white boys work fast?


----------



## Codidly5 (Dec 9, 2010)

You want a piece of ass, go to Hollywood Boulevard. You want an adrenaline rush that'll be two large.

This thread is awesome!


----------



## Jsfauxtaug (Sep 25, 2011)

:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## j_town (Apr 2, 2007)

you looked under my hoood???


----------



## Billburt (May 2, 2006)

"they're in a warehouse man! A warehouse!"

"c'mon, lets go get our engines"


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

Go fetch your car? We are not on your block anymore, you better watch who your talkin too...


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

Too Fast Too Future


----------



## RAB-817 (Dec 13, 2010)

OMG FKN LOL
this thread is a fkn lol and a half hahah

Had to post these,

Diesel engine


----------



## OverSquare (Mar 26, 2007)

this thread was ancient when i replied to it. 
however it still functions as a laxative. every time i re-read part of it i suddenly gotta take a dump.


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

OverSquare said:


> this thread was ancient when i replied to it.
> however it still functions as a laxative. every time i re-read part of it i suddenly gotta take a dump.



That just happened to me! No joke!
didnt have to poop, open up thread and start reading, have to poop NOW. WTF?


----------



## babyd209 (Apr 20, 2009)

holy crap this guys the biggest idiot in the world .............


----------



## Pinepig (Jul 9, 2001)

So who was....


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## mk_ultra (Jan 31, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

This thread deliverrs the lul'z


----------



## RuhRohh (Aug 23, 2010)

I think the OP got the magnaflow, because he's gonna lay down the pink slip just like Brian. Supposedly this fool's running a Honda 2000 that way him and his dad can roll together when he's out of jail. It's all good guys


----------



## turbovdub956 (Sep 28, 2011)

i hope you do this so you can place at racerwars


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
This is absolutely the best thread ever!!! 

Btw, you want a piece of ass, go to Hollywood Boulevard. You want an adrenaline rush that'll be two large.....................


----------



## DioMacchina (Oct 3, 2009)

Hahaha, I can read this thread over and over and just literally laugh out loud, I love Vortex:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Calvlel Toez 69 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey buddy why don't you lower it?


----------



## scottjcarmy (Mar 17, 2012)

omg! whats funny is the guy who asked and that he was new! lmao:screwy:


----------



## Eskimio (Jan 12, 2012)

necro'd :thumbup:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

PSU said:


> Mishimoto makes a pretty sick exhaust for the MKIII.
> 
> I think Jesse ran it on his Jetta before he died.


:laugh:


----------



## Jh0104 (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## GLI Turner (Oct 17, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA can't breathe im laughing so hard ahahahahahaha :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

Love when this pops back up in subscriptions. 
:laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

So glad I saw this, made my day. haha 
And well why not.


----------



## Jh0104 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ponto said:


> So glad I saw this, made my day. haha
> And well why not.


well played sir :thumbup:


----------



## GLI Turner (Oct 17, 2007)

RIP jesse..


----------



## H8N_Trunks (Nov 6, 2012)

Lets goooooo! Menageeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

In honor of recent events this thread deserves a bump. :beer:


----------



## jim_c (Sep 22, 2013)

Best exhaust note comes from a V12 Ferrari with the Ferrari attached.


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

jim.c said:


> Best exhaust note comes from a V12 Ferrari with the Ferrari attached.


more than you can afford pal


----------



## BoostedHatchback (Jun 21, 2020)

I'm bumping this 8 year old thread for the entertainment value.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm in, just straight-pipe it...


----------



## 84GTiRookie (Dec 1, 2001)

My old '84 GTI sounds bad%^$$ with like a 12" long Cherry Bomb/Glass Pack (and it's super light)


----------



## arawak420 (Dec 7, 2004)

Supersport or Borla


----------

